# husband always emailing and texting other women



## feelhated (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been married for 8 years we have been together for 17 years, I just had brain surgery last may and now I have to deal with my husband always emailing women on craigslist and another site called backpages , he is also always texting women also, he goes as far as when the women tell him that they would like a "donation" asking how much they are looking to get. I mean come on really? He and I are both 37 and we have adult children and a 15 month old grandson. I have never cheated, emailed or text with any person that he did not know. He deletes all his texts except the ones from me, keeps his phone on vibrate 24/7 and he never lets me by him when he is one the computer. When i ask him about what he is doing all he does is yell at me and calls me names and tells me that if i dont get off his back about what he does then he is leaving and then i can figure out how to live and pay the bills. 
ANYONE HAVE ANY ADVICE?????


----------



## stedfin (Apr 14, 2012)

Tell him he can leave and your attorney will make sure he continues to pay his share of the bills.

Don't let him intimidate you!


----------



## feelhated (Apr 25, 2012)

If i had a job and was able to do that I am sure that I would but I haven't worked since my surgery and not able to go back anytime soon.


----------



## stedfin (Apr 14, 2012)

You could get an attorney to take your case and they would make your husband pay support and your attorneys fee.

Go get a free consult and see for yourself.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

feelhated - PM a moderator and get your thread moved to the Coping with Infidelity section. You'll get much more activity there and a lot of good advice. Unfortunately you're not going to be able to accomplish much if you believe you are trapped in the marriage or at his mercy. You can't change his behavior, only he can do that. All you can do is tell him what you will and won't accept and what your actions will be accordingly. Unfortunately if you believe you have no options you have very limited consequences you can impose on him.

A few moderators are: Amplexor, Deejo, 827Aug


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Moved from guidelines forum.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

stedfin said:


> You could get an attorney to take your case and they would make your husband pay support and your attorneys fee.
> 
> Go get a free consult and see for yourself.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

He is treating you like dirt and you do NOT have to put up with it. Being on welfare would be better than living like that!!


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Please see a lawyer. All you would be doing is understanding precisely what your rights would be. You shouldn't be staying with him simply out of fear for the alternative.

Why do you think he 'goes so far as' to ask how much and no further?

I realize with back surgery your sex life may not be what it used to be, but if you are having sex, I would stop until I knew he was not engaging in this risky behavior. And I would get tested for STDs.

I am so sorry you're here.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

please don't be afraid to make a stand for yourself, you are not powerless and you have rights

see that attorney and rely on your friends and family


----------

